# phrag kovachii hybrids, best medium to compact plants



## Kawarthapine (Apr 20, 2015)

Well, I've finally decided to get a couple of Kovachii hybrids.

I was thinking of two plants to start.

One plant I really like is Fritz Schomberg. The other I was considering was a kovachii x hanne popow cross. I figure the FS will get quite big and the HP x K less so.

I really want the FS so I am prepared to put up with its size, however, as space is a bit limited can folks weigh in on other, more compact varieties, that might also be worth considering.

Thanks!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 21, 2015)

FS isn't as big as a grande or caudatum type phrag. So you have more space and get another pk hybrid: eumilia arias.


----------



## Hamlet (Apr 22, 2015)

My Eumelia Arias, which should be similar to kovachii x Hanne Popow actually has longer leaves than my Fritz. They both aren't huge plants, though.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 22, 2015)

I bought two Seymour towers this winter and they are still flowering. Both fragrant slightly different and the plants aren't large


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 22, 2015)

If space is a concern, you might want to select mature plants in person so you can actually gauge the size.

For instance, I see Eumelia Arias being suggested, and while it's a hybrid I often recommend because it's an amazing primary hybrid, they aren't necessarily compact. The leaf span on both my plants approaches 3 feet (1m). I have to make extra accommodations to fit them under the lights, and when blooming, they simply must be moved off the shelves. 

If space is limited and a big (no pun intended) concern, you might be better off with one of the 2nd generation kovachii hybrids such as Phrag Laurie-Lei Quintal (Haley Decker x dalessandroi) or similar kovachii primary/near-primary crossed with a smaller growing species/hybrid. These hybrids have the added benefit that the flowers can be much more colorful and hold their shape better than crosses that are 50% kovachii.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 24, 2016)

Many thanks.

Excellent suggestions.


----------



## OR.O (Mar 24, 2016)

I got a couple of Kovachii x Richteri half FS but them are still compact plants


----------



## Silvan (Mar 24, 2016)

OR.O said:


> I got a couple of Kovachii x Richteri half FS but them are still compact plants



ity:


----------



## Silvan (Mar 24, 2016)

Why don't you get a straight kovachii? The plant is not that big even on mature plants (wich would probably take 10 years to get there, anyways).
Other than that, I think that the HP x k would be a great choice, Barbara LeAnn, also (but don't expect a beautiful round flower like we've seen 
on the net, 'cause you'll be greatly desapointed. But the colour is great).
In any case Fvgardens.com has them both in their listings...and the FS and next fall the kovachii!!


----------



## OR.O (Mar 24, 2016)

Silvan said:


> ity:



What did I do wrong ?


----------



## Silvan (Mar 24, 2016)

OR.O said:


> What did I do wrong ?



I was kidding.  
I flowered two of those and personally I was disapointed. But they do stay compact.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2016)

If you want compact Pk hybrids get 2nd generation plants.


----------



## Silvan (Mar 24, 2016)

NYEric said:


> If you want compact Pk hybrids get 2nd generation plants.



Flowers are smaller, though.

Also, I'm growing the Ingrid Portilla from ecuagenera and I think that it will be a nice medium size plants with very big flowers.
I just hope that it will be easier to flower than the Andean Tears....


----------

